# A 100% risk free investment to hedge from the dollar collaspe with limited funds



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

A 100% risk free investment, for those who want to protect yourself from the loss of the dollar value over the years and have almost no extra income. This will not make you rich but you will be better off than those who do nothing only about 2% of Americans invest in metals. I could not find a video on youtube that had all the info I wanted so I make it myself. I go over types, math and pros and cons of pennies, bullion and scrap. Hope this helps


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting, we invest in can goods, brass and lead. :joyous:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Copper, like any resource in the earth's crust, is limited, and that put's a floor under it's price. But electric transmission is increasingly aluminum based, and plumbing, as we all know, will be mostly plastic very soon. Those are two BIG uses for the metal.

Unless you have a warehouse to store ingots or scrap, or are otherwise in the business somehow, IMHO it's not worth the trouble to accumulate small amounts. You will only get retail scrap prices when you want to sell. The exception may be Indian Head Pennies, which have numismatic value.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Salty's 100 percent sure investment plan:

Invest in educating yourself, learning new and important skills. Survival, self-defense, cooking with stored food, non-plumbing sanitation, first aid, basic mechanics, basic carpentry, etc.

Learn these things and teach these things, they will serve you well no matter what happens.

Stuff is stuff, it can ALWAYS go away. Skills are yours to keep.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

You obviously don't know squat about investing. There is no such thing as a sure bet.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Investing in insurance companies is as close as it gets to risk free. They pay pretty good but the best part is that you cannot lose your principal. Basically it is a bond but the principal is held in escrow and they pay you for the use of your money.


----------

